# PETA says Hunting Culture Tied to School Shootings



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I found this online news story tonight while browsing for hunting articles ... thought you all might want to see what the crazy PETA folks are up to....

Keeping an eye on this radical group's agenda and reading the puke they are spewing is key to understanding what we as a hunting community are up against. We as sportsman across the nation need to work together to ensure that our message is heard just as loudly as theirs....

I could barely read this BS without uke:

Your thoughts?

Ryan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hunting Culture Tied to School Shootings

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals - PETA
October 18, 2006
By Paula Moore

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articl ... leID=15053

The recent string of fatal school shootings has rightly spurred President Bush to action. The Bush administration is hosting a meeting of education and law enforcement officials to search for ways to stem the tide of violence in our schools.

Installing more metal detectors and locking school doors is all well and good, but it's not enough. Unless our leaders also examine the hunting culture in rural America-where most mass school shootings take place-and its role in these disturbing incidents, little will change.

The facts are still coming in, but we know that Charles Carl Roberts-the 32-year-old man who entered an Amish schoolhouse in Nickel Mines, Pa., bound 10 young girls with wire and plastic ties, and shot them execution-style-was a hunter. We know, according to a former neighbor, that Duane Roger Morrison-the 53-year-old man who took six girls hostage at Platte Canyon High School in Bailey, Colo., sexually assaulted them, then fatally shot one girl before killing himself-spent his free time in the mountains, "firing his guns." It's a safe bet he wasn't shooting at tin cans.

We know that all of the students involved in school shootings in recent years first "practiced" on animals and that many of them were hunters. Remember 13-year-old Mitchell Johnson and 11-year-old Andrew Golden of Jonesboro, Ark., who in 1998 took the hunting guns belonging to Golden's grandfather-who had taught Andrew to hunt-and used them to ambush their fellow students, killing four girls and one teacher?

In her 2004 book, Rampage: The Social Roots of School Shootings, Katherine Newman writes that the young killers "dressed in camouflage clothing, exactly as Andrew did when he went hunting. Andrew's pulling the fire alarm can be likened to setting a trap and luring the prey into an open area. From across the field, their classmates and teachers seemed less like the human beings they went to school with than like quarry to be killed."

Not everyone who stalks and kills animals will stalk and kill a human. But every person who picks up a gun, aims it at another living being and fires must deaden a piece of his heart. It's bad enough when adults are the ones pulling the trigger, but we are turning our children into killers as well.

Yet the Pennsylvania Game Commission announced earlier this year the creation of the Mentored Youth Hunting Program, "to encourage more young people to take up hunting to increase hunter numbers." Did the commission forget that David Ludwig, who is now serving a life sentence for shooting and killing his 14-year-old girlfriend's parents in Lititz, Pa., just last November when he was 18, was an avid deer hunter? Photos on Ludwig's blog showed his grinning face as he disemboweled the bloody deer he had just shot.

In Wisconsin, where 15-year-old Eric Hainstock walked into Weston High School and allegedly shot and killed the school's principal, legislation was introduced to lower the minimum hunting age from 12 to 8. Thankfully, that bill died in May, with no further action taken.

A 1997 survey conducted by Responsive Management-the same company responsible for a poll that many outdoors columnists have been touting recently, allegedly showing widespread support for hunting (never mind that the number of hunters is steadily declining)-found that the majority of young people have "no interest" in hunting. When asked why, more than half said they "love animals" or "don't like killing animals." Perhaps 1997 would have been a good year to eliminate youth hunting.

Children have a natural affinity for animals, yet we hand them guns and teach them to be killers. Can we be surprised then, when troubled children from hunting families pick up hunting weapons and direct that violence at their classmates? Banning hunting is not going to solve all of our problems, but at the very least our leaders need to be discussing the connections between hunting and other forms of violence. Handing an immature 12-year-old a gun and teaching him to kill is folly.

Paula Moore is Senior Writer for People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), 501 Front St., Norfolk, VA 23510; www.HelpingAnimals.com.

uke:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

uke: PETA


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Of course...all of these individuals mentioned above were suffering from or exhibiting overt signs of mental illness too, but that COULDN'T have ANYTHING to do with the incidents now could it? Nah. Let's chalk it up to the fact they were hunters. Wait...they all also breathed air, and ate food. Could that have something to do with it?

All gimlis are gloins and some gloins are thorins...therefore all gimlis are thorins, right? Piss poor PETAphilia logic. My guess is a lot of PETAphiles have some mental illness too.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

> Not everyone who stalks and kills animals will stalk and kill a human. But every person who picks up a gun, aims it at another living being and fires must deaden a piece of his heart. It's bad enough when adults are the ones pulling the trigger, but we are turning our children into killers as well.


Its this kind of junk that's going to get all hunting banned if we responsible hunters don't step up and defend ourselves.

Its hard to show the non-hunting public that we're not all psychos out killing everything we see but we need to do something.

Maybe joining you local wildlife club and getting involved will help, maybe you'll just sit around drinking beer. But at least you'll be involved.

Once people see the good many of these clubs do they'll have a better appreciation for hunting.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

This just puts into perspective who we should really be fighting against. Not the non-residents, not the "big city boys", not the g/o's&#8230;&#8230;.did I just say "not the g/o's"&#8230;&#8230;ok, I take that back. :lol: Anyway, these people are complete whack jobs. The only problem is they are complete whack jobs with lots of money!! What usually goes hand in hand with money?? Power!! They have more power than one would think. We have to be ever vigilant gents!! Don't underestimate them at all. They influence a lot more people than one would think.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Jiffy,

On target!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good post, Jiffy.

It sounds better coming from you. I tried suggesting it while all were bashing us NR's, but you hit it on the head.

I wonder how many drops of hamburger grease she got on her piece of notebook paper as she was jotting notes on how terrible it is to kill an animal?


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

u guys r right, hunters have nothing to do with this, as a fellow student and hunter, it is easier to get a gun, but WHY use it on humans, i mean they probably taste bad, and the hides are worth $0.00, but seriously, its not hunting that gives u ideas to kill people, its pressue that society gives u, maybey the school boards should cut back a little on all the pressure u get daily at school/home/work, but why blame that when theres a scapegaot named hunting,,, i think its bull, they should look at those messed up kids, and ask em why they did it, and they'll probably say that they had enough of the students making fun of them, or they just couldn't take lifes pressure anymore, at least thats how i see it


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> the school boards should cut back a little on all the pressure u get daily at school/home/work


You're thinking of a different school shooting.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The NRA's reply to this article....

------------------------------------------------------------------------

FABLE XII: Hunting and the "gun culture" teach our kids to be violent. (www.NRA.org)

After several isolated firearm crimes committed by children on school grounds during the late 1990s, anti-gun activists falsely suggested that such crimes were common and attributable not only to guns, but to hunting and the so-called "gun culture." They even faulted the "Southern culture" in particular, for a shooting in Arkansas, until it was reported that the primary suspect in the crime had been raised in a Northern state.

Several recent studies conducted for the federal government tell a different story than one hears from those who spin the news to promote gun control. Among the findings: Boys who learn about firearms and their legitimate uses from family members and who own firearms legally have much lower rates of delinquency than those who own firearms illegally and those who do not own firearms.

Only 2% of school administrators consider guns a serious problem on school grounds.

Ninety percent of schools had no serious violent crimes during 1996-1997 and 43% had no crime at all. The overall school crime rate dropped 22% from 1993 to 1996, and murders and suicides rarely occur in or near schools, leading former Secretary of Education, Richard Riley, to conclude, "the vast majority of America's schools are still among the safest places for youngsters to be."

Many factors have been identified as contributing to the likelihood of homicides, including poverty and unemployment, as well as population size, density, age, and the percentage of people living in urban areas. Merely being in the South, however, is a statistically insignificant factor.

And while persons who live in rural areas are more likely to be hunters, the total violent crime rate and murder rate in rural counties are 63% and 36% lower, respectively, than those found in metropolitan areas.

False stereotypes of gun owners have been an article of faith in some anti-gun circles for years. Professor William R. Tonso, head of the Department of Sociology, Criminal Justice, and Anthropology at the University of Evansville, Indiana, attributed the on-going clash over gun ownership to a cultural conflict between people who, by virtue of their upbringing and lifestyle, have little knowledge of firearms and their legitimate uses, and people who are familiar with firearms and associate them with freedom, security and recreation.

Those whose loathing of guns stems from a fear of the unknown might have a change of heart if they knew that hunting not only teaches youngsters how to be safe with firearms, it provides them valuable character-building lessons that will serve them throughout their lives. Hunting has a longstanding code of ethics built upon respect for the rights of others. And hunters, more than any other group, are responsible for protecting wildlife and their natural habitat through a variety of conservation programs they fund.

Additionally, NRA has been the nation's leader in firearm safety training and hunter education for decades. Our 42,500 Certified Instructors and Coaches train hundreds of thousands of people each year in a variety of programs of study. Additionally, the Eddie Eagle GunSafe¬Æ Program, which does not use guns, teaches children in grades pre-K through 6th that if they encounter a gun while unsupervised, they should "STOP! Don't touch. Leave the area. Tell an adult." The award-winning program, used by 20,000 police departments and schools, has been provided to more than 16 million children.

-- Ryan


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good info Ryan


----------



## songdog (Oct 23, 2006)

Peta Kills animals because they think we are not capable of caring for them and that is cruel.

PETA Kills Animals -- And It's A Felony

Authorities in Ahoskie, North Carolina dropped a disturbing bombshell yesterday with the news that they had charged two employees of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) with 31 felony counts of animal cruelty. PETA's Andrew Cook and Adria Hinkle were arrested late Wednesday night after police saw them dump bags containing seven dead puppies and 11 other dead animals in a grocery store's dumpster. Their PETA-owned van, seized by police, contained another 13 animal bodies. Ahoskie's police chief told reporters: "We've been investigating animal cruelty and illegal disposal of dead animals within our city for the last four weeks" -- roughly the same period of time in which our popular PetaKillsAnimals.com website and giant Times Square billboard have been making news.

Responding to our website, PETA has claimed that most of the animals it kills are "broken beings" and that: "[W]e refer every healthy, cute, young animal we can to shelters." But the dead animals included a female cat and -- according to a local veterinarian -- her two "very adoptable" kittens. "These were just kittens we were trying to find homes for," he told PETA's hometown Virginian-Pilot. "PETA said they would do that, but these cats never made it out of the county."

The animal-control officer responsible for the county where Cook and Hinkle were arrested told the Associated Press that PETA had picked up the animals just a few hours earlier. He added that PETA's employees "told him they were picking up the dogs to take them back to Norfolk where they would find them good homes."

Instead, the animals wound up being treated in a decidedly unethical fashion. This morning the Roanoke-Chowan News-Herald began distributing a grisly photograph showing a police detective in hazmat garb removing a puppy carcass from a garbage bag found in the now-infamous dumpster.

Last night WAVY-TV's coverage in Norfolk included heartbreaking details from the manager of the supermarket whose dumpster became an impromptu pet cemetery. "They just slung the doors [open] and started throwing dogs ... beautiful cats. I saw a [dead] beagle last week that was pregnant ... last week it was 23 or 24 dogs ... it's happened to us nine times ... they drove straight from there, straight here, and disposed of the dogs in 30 seconds."

Authorities told WNCT-TV in Greenville, NC that they've discovered more than 70 dead animals in the last month that may be connected to PETA. WKTR-TV reported today that Cook and Hinkle are out on bond, "thanks to the President of the People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals."

In a story that eerily resembles the current charges facing PETA's employees, the Associated Press reported on April 8 that an additional 150 euthanized dogs were found in rural Virginia, apparently dumped in trash bags near a riverbank. The Scott County, Virginia Sheriff is investigating


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

im a hunter. i know a bunch of hunters. hecl theres like 16,000 some odd registerd uses on here? if you have shot 10 girls say i....

my point exactly...thats like saying all drunks are poker players

or all elephants that ate grass like peanuts


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A quote comes to mind from the old Ten Commandment movie where the pharaoh says of Moses: "let him rave on that men know him mad". I often feel that way about PETA, but we have such an ignorant (not stupid) public that we must defend ourselves. 
Our defense needs to be twofold. We need to present ourselves to the public in a better light, and we need to clean up our own act. I will not present it here, but in hot topics a thread on the ban of canned hunts falls directly into this second scenario. 
I think the school shootings are a social induced problem. Many parents (and teachers, psychologists, etc) are so concerned about the self esteem of children that they have ignored teaching children responsibility. Books back to the 1970's intending to help parents increase self esteem, and books directly related to helping you increase your self esteem have removed self control. People think they are so important that if you cross them they are justified in taking any action they please to shut you down. Including shooting you evidently. 
Weak, pansy a$$, and yes some loving parents have inadvertently produced violent children. Find a brat of any kind and you will find parents that coddled the little rat, and told him how wonderful he was no matter what he did ---- or her.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Parenting, Parenting, Parenting, Parenting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just becaus eyou can have a kid doesn't mean you should!!! There are too many kids that aren't really wanted, through no fault of their own. Adults should have to take a test before they are allowed to be parents.

I don't claim to be dad of the year, but if you just spend some time with your kids and interact in their daily routines, none of this would be an issue!!!


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

In my extensive research I have found that water is the certain cause of all violence. During my grueling 5 minutes of research while I walked to the coffee pot it was without question decided that 100% of all offenders had at 1 point in time taken a drink of said liquid. In my ongoing efforts to improve myself I have decided to drink nothing but diluted water ie:beer and fermented corn juice. I will let everybody know if I am a calmer more loving person this afternoon.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Its so typical, that organizations such as PETA would put this sort of blame on hunters. OK, so a few isolated occasions, a "hunter" brought a gun to a school and killed a few people. I have no excuse or reason why they may have done that. We may never know. But why is it such big news? Not because poeple died, not because it was a gun crime, and NOT because it was a "hunter". Its simply because it was a place in america where this is so non typical. If some gangbanger shot up a bunch of people in south LA, nobody would even blink and eye. The media and organizations like PETA would chalk it up to poverty, location, they dont have a daddy, or some other crap like that. But instead, little johhny does it with a deer rifle, and all of the sudden hunters are to blame. Yeah right. When PETA can explain why its main focus on gun control is targeted towards the smallest contributing factor in modern day American gun violence, then maybe I'll consider actually listening to what they have to say and try to take them seriously. But until then, we all know their true motives.

PSidn't any of these people see the movie RED DAWN. All bet the jerks at PETA will be crying for help when the Russians try to invade. 
:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One thing PETA neglects is all the other things these people are. They may be psychotic (unquestionable), they may be the youngest sibling, the oldest sibling, hunter, nonhunter, (I would guess more nonhunters have done this) Muslim, Christian, Hindu, white, black, stripped, American, European, Asian, African, political left, political right, nonpolitical, etc etc etc, but only the psychotic has any bearing whatsoever on their actions. 
If they want to look at how many were hunters, then they better consider the other variable of how many were not hunters. Maybe if your not a hunter and respect firearms and life you are more likely to commit these violent crimes. Actually that makes sense to me.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

jdpete75 said:


> In my extensive research I have found that water is the certain cause of all violence. During my grueling 5 minutes of research while I walked to the coffee pot it was without question decided that 100% of all offenders had at 1 point in time taken a drink of said liquid. In my ongoing efforts to improve myself I have decided to drink nothing but diluted water ie:beer and fermented corn juice. I will let everybody know if I am a calmer more loving person this afternoon.


I think you may be onto something there. I think I will join you. :bartime:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't suppose the proliferation of violence on TV or violent video/arcade games would suggest anything to the youth of today either?

take a look around guys, at what your kids are watching and playing. it is rampant and glorified in our society and even in today's music in our twisted world! the power of suggestion and visual entertainment is strong!


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Sure funny PETA never did any research into whether these "hunters" had ever hunted on a hunting preserve. They only see anyone that kills an animal as a killer. That would include hunters and livestock producers. We should all be in this fight together but sad to say some just don't get it.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

we should make up P.E.A.T.E.R. people eating all the tastey easter rabbits...

we will march on DC!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

People are stupid, not ignorant, just plain stupid.

Hey Jackal.....GO WOLVERINES!!!! Greatest movie ever, Mmmmm, Jennifer Grey.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

These PETA nuts act as if they're infallible which is complete garbage. The best part about this is that out of 300 million americans, only few go on these sprees. Better yet, there are some that don't hunt that also do it. PETA needs to get a grip and stick to the it's not right plea instead of posting articles like this to seem like complete morons.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

P.E.A.T.E.R


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I think as we have seen many times before that PETA will cause its own destruction from within. They are crazed lunnies with no bearing in life. Just give them time and they will burn their own house down.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

lots of good points made also i suppose the terrorists that flew planes in :soapbox: :thumb: :thumb: to the world trade centers and the pentagon and a field were hunters too petas own IGNORANCE will bite them in the butt


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

im getting sick and tired of these ba^%$#$ds doing sick things like this... how dare them try to use deaths of children as a point for them .....they all need smacked around......bout the best way to finally shut these ba^%$#rds up is to give them what they want.....lets all go together be miserable and stop hunting for a season or two ........let that population grow out of control where the predators are attacking people ....and see how the like it.........or get all the peta together give em guns and drop them off in the middle of no where ...........make em TRY to hunt to survive (ill bet they kill to eat) haha.

I agree that they are despicable, but edited some language. Plainsman


----------



## uglyman (Dec 25, 2007)

From my cold dead hands...

They can have my guns & ammo, 1 round at a time.


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

The hunting culture is to blame for school shootings? Then how come none of these shooters are using bolt-action rifles?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now now, Reddbecca, you are using logic, and we all know, that has no place in the debate whether or not guns are evil and life-taking instruments of the devil. Use all the stats you want, the fact remains the same, if you disarm people, they will be safer from the thugs, gangbangers, predators, and scum of the world. Sheesh, didn't your parents and CNN education teach you anything? :eyeroll:

Did I do a good job sounding like a liberal nutjob there? Maybe we can blame it all on the Jews. ( :wink: That goes out to our new favorite nutjob, Uglyman)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What has PETA done for the animals. Those two people were killing good pets and then the other lady getting caught stealing a hunting dog and she was going to kill it, because using a "hunting dog" for hunting, is mistreating the animal. Has PETA ever watched an animal starve to death? I hope that they burn themselves out or do something to bite themselves in the butt.

Another thing that bothers me. Why do they pour red paint on fur clothing? The poeple that have fur, will just go out and by more fur.

Maybe we are using to much common sense for them.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Another thing that bothers me. Why do they pour red paint on fur clothing? The poeple that have fur, will just go out and by more fur.


Was listening to Jay Leno interview Larry the cable guy one night and Larry said he is one of these guys with a hairy body and while lying on the beach in California some PETA freak ran up and threw a bucket of red paint all over him.


----------



## Hawkeye 83 (Dec 31, 2007)

I am new to this forum and was skimming through the subjects and this caught my attention. I am a high school principal in Iowa, a state known for good hunting. I am a very avid hunter and know many of my students are as well. I don't hide the fact that I hunt, I build positive relationships with the kids and talk hunting with them. I even go out hunting with some students who would be considered "troubled" and have found that if you have something in common, use it to your advantage and build positive relationships. I allow students to bring their "passions", ie hunting gear, into school for presentations. It is all closely supervised and the weapons stay in my office; my rule is, no explosive material like ammunition. Students feel more connected to school, gives them a chance to show their expertise in an area (Multiple Intelligences), and it helps prevent students from feeling disconnected, ignored and unappreciated. PETA: they think they are educating and preventing this behavior when in fact they are only creating a climate for these killers. Just my opinion. 
Hawkeye 83


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hawkeye 83 said:


> I am new to this forum and was skimming through the subjects and this caught my attention. I am a high school principal in Iowa, a state known for good hunting. I am a very avid hunter and know many of my students are as well. I don't hide the fact that I hunt, I build positive relationships with the kids and talk hunting with them. I even go out hunting with some students who would be considered "troubled" and have found that if you have something in common, use it to your advantage and build positive relationships. I allow students to bring their "passions", ie hunting gear, into school for presentations. It is all closely supervised and the weapons stay in my office; my rule is, no explosive material like ammunition. Students feel more connected to school, gives them a chance to show their expertise in an area (Multiple Intelligences), and it helps prevent students from feeling disconnected, ignored and unappreciated. PETA: they think they are educating and preventing this behavior when in fact they are only creating a climate for these killers. Just my opinion.
> Hawkeye 83


Is there any way we could clone you?? :beer:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I am a member of PETA!

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals!!

Gotcha!!

This will forever be a debate. If no one owned firearms there would not be school shootings right? Well if no one owned firearms then there wouldn't be any "Armed Citizen" articles in any magazines. Saying that guns are to blame for school shootings is like saying that beer is to blame for abortions. Some people get so far out in left field that they can't see home plate anymore. If there wern't any guns then sickos and freaks would find other ways to kill. The problem is that too many people NEED someone to blame when things go bad. Tobacco companies blamed for cancer, firearms companies blamed for shootings, schools teaching sex ed blamed for teenage pregnancies. Give me a break, when will people have to take responsibility for their own actions. Who's to blame for lung cancer, people that smoke. Who's to blame for shootings, whoever pulled the trigger. Who's to blame for teenage pregnancies, teenage girls and boys.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So if we disarm ourselves, then what would robbers use? Because they would hand in their guns to be within the law, right?

We will always have the best amendment, the second, becaues think about it, they would try to take away guns from people who had guns.

We hunters and gun owners need to keep helping support DU,RMEF,FF, etc,etc,etc. Because what has PETA done for those aniamls? We are the ones who are doing the right thing.

Sorry I am going off, but today in ethics we had a debate on whether guns kill people. And believe or not there are kids that believe that guns are the things that kill people. How stupid can people be?


----------

